# Adding another Turntable w/ Run around



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I was given a large turntable years back and never figured I had a place to put it.. So I was for awhile trying to give it a way. But no one wanted to come and get it. So got tired of having it tarped back of storage barn. 
So the day came and I started to look around to see where I could put a large manual turntable that was in pretty bad shape. 
We only have a single track sys. with lots of blocks and figured I would need a place to run trains around each other or a by pass I guess you would call it. Then it hit me coming off of the main line by the storage barn I could install that large turntable to store extra power and run train around each other by taking off the main line around the barn and back to the main line.


See Print. ( No way to scale and kind of fuzzy.) 
New add on are the tracks in red on right side of print going around the storage barn. 

-----------------------------------------------------Approx. 210 foot.-----------------------------------------








"Hard to beleive layout is over 400 foot of track or more."









The turntable was set on blocks then added drain holes in pit. Then painted and weather sealed. All Tracks from the main line are about one foot off the ground using 2 X 6's for the tracks to lay on and 1/2 " PVC for the stantions. That area is so uneven all the way back to the main line. 


Here is photos of it being first set in place and a "Y" constucted using the 2 x 6's and adding gussets to maintain the track curves I needed. 





















Testing turntable and tracks..









This is the first phase done for now.. 
I was given a a few boxes of LGB curve tracks that Ii had to use a Train Li binder to make straight tracks.. What a job that was.. They want to spring back to curves on some of them.. But it took a few days of playing with them to get what I needed.
Noel


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

The second phase..... I started to add the run around in.

















Back of barn.









Test run after i got tracks in to main line. Trial test. 









Then crossing on to main line at Jane's sidings.










That ran very good for now.. Next, I added insulators and block switches for that new run.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Added more tracks to Turntable area for Eng. power. and test runs.. also a temp. console for now. 





































More photos.. 
/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851375.JPG

/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851142.JPG

/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851372.JPG


Now....I need to get the rest of the wiring in later on. But for now running trains.. Sure makes it nice to run trains around each other and change off power once in a while. 
Just about all of that straght tracks you see, except for a couple of Aristo's was once LGB curve tracks..
Enjoy. I know I will..... It was a fun project.. Noel



http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851372.JPG


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an up date.... 
The turntable wiring is in and now just dial up a track or block in that area.. 
We ran (" Joel H. and myself " ) it today with (Intercoms not showing in photos.) installed intercoms at each town. We ran 3 trains on single track with blocks with one TM remote and able to slow down trains or block them. This new area works out great w/ a new run around beside an Eng. staging area. 

Now we can have reg. group train operation like the real guys, signals and blocking and use the intercoms to keep track of speed and location of each train by Eng. nbrs. 

Darn layout is getting so we can't talk or see each other. You may not see the trains for 5 or 10 mins. some times and if some one is switching out cars we need to be able to block other trains or run around them. 
Here is a couple of photos of the new control panel.. This area ( Called Bakers Acres, instead of Bakersfield.... laf. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> Can be switched from the Aristo TM's or use the fixed Throttle/power supply. All electronics can be unpluged and stored. Its a quick set up or take down. 

Here is two up dates on the power supply post. and don't mind the wires.. they're all in now underground.



















Need to start detailing the turntable and area now that everything is working great. 
The Batt. guys just have to watch the track signals for the blocks they're in. so they blend in with the track power people... 

My Logo and quote kind of explains it for the batt. guys when the bridge is open.. Their train's can get a nice wash job if not watching signals. laf.
later... Noel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, don't trip over anything!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a pretty neat set up. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I like your layout, looks like its alot of fun to operate? turntable looks great along with those SF USA trains engines...
nice job....








Nick..


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I do not understand the control shown .....

is it indexed ? or just powerd and eyeballed to lineup ..... 

and the control board just controls power to the sidings ?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 10/16/2008 1:33 PM
I do not understand the control shown .....

is it indexed ? or just powered and eyeballed to lineup ..... 

and the control board just controls power to the sidings ? 

You dial up the track around the turntable you want to put power for an Eng. to move then when you align the table bridge to it..












The bridge is not powered. It get it power when u slide the rail jointer to pick power from select track. 











/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851617.JPG

/1stclass/noelw/Turn Table Large/SN851618.JPG

There are two knobs if you notice on the control panel.. one is for one side of the turntable and the other is for the other side. Like you my want to move an Eng. form one track to the opposite side. This makes it great for making up an F-3 A and adding a B unit. the bridge will hold most two unit Diesels.. 
I've put on a SD 40-2 with a GP 38-2 with no problem. 

This shows the Fixed/Portable Power supply and behind that is the dial up remote track switches.. Still have to label them.. This is so I can route the train into Baker Acres or around the bypass to Jane's landing, thru Pine Hollow.

There is also Intercoms to keep traffic going and ya.. Jerry ask about not tripping over stuff.. There is this small crossing to get back to the main layout by the contol panel and a larger path going around the back of the storage shed... We have had 5 people in that area and still no problem getting around each other.. but we only leave 3 chairs in that area. So its more or less a place to set up motive power for next run and a run around for trains that gets to close to each other... 









Hope this helps explain the operation there.. tks for looking, but yah....... not done yet.. Need to put in one more track ahead of the "Y" to by pass the turntable. Then come back in on the curve to run around shed. This will also make a small run around for Eng's.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. I know the Batt. guys would say what a lot of work for block and electrical. But we sure have fun with all of the blocks and run like a real R.R. that one has to pay attn. to signals and the dispatcher.
Wel have emgr. control on the layout so no one get an Eng. wet. or forgets like some have .......... Run in to the guy in the caboose.. hahhahaha and shove him in to the next county.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We are having a Get-Together Train Run BBQ w/ our group of about 15 or so on the 18th of this month and see how it works out and get some of the bugs out.. A bud of my "Joel H." worked with me yesterday and we had 3 trains running. on same tracks. We did have some problems but it was our mistakes and not throwing a switch soon enough. Also forgot where a train was.. stuck in a block and forgot where it was. Thats when you get concerned waiting for a train to come thru and never arrives.. hahahhaha. ( We lost U.P 717 "GP 9 " with a small frt. but that's U.P for you...lol.)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Last of the run around tracks are in and works great.


















Just need to pick up one more LGB remote SW motor and it finished except for detailing area with building.. All of the wiring is in.
Turned out to be a interesting project that I did not planed to do.








It's out of the way from the rest of the Garden R.R. and ya....kind of hidden.


----------

